# Scuff marks ...



## silvermicrobug (Nov 17, 2007)

Heh ... Anyone got any tips or suggestions on how best to remove scuff marks (from black soled shoes) on the black plastic trim on the door sill. These are the marks that are left when you don't lift your feet properly as you get in and out of the car :?

Looking for tips and any recommended cleaning agents ...


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I use Auto Glym SRP then Auto Glym Bumper Care to polish up with, keeps them nice and black 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Daft question time again!  :lol:

Could you use that bumper care to also 'blacken' the centre console up or to get a 'matt' finish, got a shiny finger mark on the ciggy lighter compartment opener thing and also a shiney scratch mark I coloured in with a black pen above the temp display but it still shows as its still shiny as such. Small things I know but they irritate me.

Cheers


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

silvermicrobug said:


> scuff marks (from black soled shoes) on the black plastic trim on the door sill


I've got the same problem, because of a narrow garage but the marks on mine are usually from trainers. I normally use a damp cloth but the Autoglym solution sounds better.


----------

